# different sights for a new M&P9?



## glen (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Friends,
Quick question - I'm getting older and the white dot sights on my new
M&P9 don't come up as quickly as i'd like. Is there such a thing as "light gathering" sights for this gun? I'm thinking of something like those sights found on shotguns that almost glow (usually red or green).
As usual, any help would be appreciated. 
Glen


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I just posted the link so you could see, Trijicon makes some night sights as well as does someone for smith

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trijicon-Smith-Wesson-M-P-Series-Night-Sight-SA37_W0QQitemZ310097992858QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item310097992858&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/ameriglobowietacticalmandpSights.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I replaced the front with a red Fibre Optic and filed the dots off the rear.
It works much better now.

Several sight options are available from various vendors.

Visit Midway or Brownell on the web. There are many other vendors also.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Smith and Wesson make a factory fiber optic for your gun. It comes on the new M&P Pro Series guns, like mine.

Works great.

Jeff


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

The front sight gets dirty easily, so cleaning after shooting is essential to keeping it visible.

I opted for a Crimson Trace LaserGrip over new sights to help here. The choice was, however, driven mostly by the training benefits of a laser sight.


----------



## ludlowbr (Dec 17, 2008)

*? standard height Front sight M&P 9*

does anyony know what the standard front sight height is for a M&P9


----------



## l-m&p (Apr 17, 2009)

For those of us with "tired eyes", I had a Dawson fiber optic front sight installed on my M&P 9, using the standard rear sights it seems to work well.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tru Glo makes a fine set of fiber optics for the M&P. Amazon for around $65.00. takes some sanding and a good brass punch, Once they're in they're in. Brownells sell the replacement optic rods in 6" lengths for 4 or 5 dollars


----------

